# Theme/Analog Clock for Nokia Asha S40 Device (Asha 206)



## TheLetterD (Jun 29, 2013)

Hello
Im looking for a standby analog clock for my Grand dad's Nokia Asha 206. Can you tell me where can I find one? I want it to be a STANDBY/screensaver clock and not an app. Or maybe a theme which is neat(uncluttered) and has an analog clock screensaver? 
Ive tried looking in the Nokia Ovi store and all that has given me is a pain in the a**. And for some reason that once popular site zedge.net isnt working.
Anyways thanks in advance.
Phone details: *www.gsmarena.com/nokia_206-5138.php


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 29, 2013)

Search for "clock" at zedge in "themes". Download the theme with you fav. clock, then open the theme in winRAR and extract the swf wallapepr file and set that file as the wallpaper/background in you phone.


----------

